
Insider Selling Jumps to Highest Level Since 2007 - chaostheory
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601213&sid=au8cyqeJFifg&refer=home
======
minsight
April 24.

If it was relevant, any strategic maneuvering that one might do to avoid this
catastrophe is probably now deep in the past.

